# Strat replacement neck..where to buy in Canada?



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

as the title said..i've been trying to find a place in CANADA that sells replacement necks..and no luck so far. only place i found realy was LA Music in BC.but they have like 2 models.

I'm looking for an all birdeye maple neck..with bottom tross rod so i don't have that strat style darker wood inler at the back of the neck

thanks for your help guys


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*try here*

www.guitarpartscanada.com

has WD Music and Allparts necks, all kinds, 21, 22fret, rosewood, maple, birdseye, etc.

i've never used them, i just surf there.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Gene Machine said:


> www.guitarpartscanada.com
> 
> has WD Music and Allparts necks, all kinds, 21, 22fret, rosewood, maple, birdseye, etc.
> 
> i've never used them, i just surf there.


Ummmm .. I'd try searching here for guitarpartscanada before ordering anything from those guys.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

if you order from guitarparts canada you will wait a long time as I don't think they keep any stock and only order when they get an order.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah..i already emailed guitarpartscanada...they order to allpart realy. and allpart does'nt carry what i want.

Only place so far i've found what i need is at warmoth. it's 200$...but i'm afraid the custom fees and taxe will bring it close to 300$


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is an ad that ran in theottawamusician.com a while ago-I do not know the seller but may be worth your while if you want something different

TELECASTER and STRAT GRAPHITE NECKS.BY MOSES pro neck very stable with ss steel frets,nut,will not regret this incredible playing neck.200.00 EACH NECK sperzel tunners extra 50.00.lots of parts asian strat bodies different finishes with pickguards included,some mexican tele bodies mint,other loaded tele bodies,pickups,ect...
[email protected]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, and I'm sorry if this has already been asked, why does it have to be made in Canada? 


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Just out of curiosity, and I'm sorry if this has already been asked, why does it have to be made in Canada?
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


not to have to pay the insane duty fees realy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

al3d said:


> not to have to pay the insane duty fees realy.


Shipping, taxes and brokerage if you want to be specific.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Shipping, taxes and brokerage if you want to be specific.


shipping is only 22$..the the duty or brokerage I'm afraid of


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

al3d said:


> shipping is only 22$..the the duty or brokerage I'm afraid of


It depends on who the broker is. If it is CanadaPost (which means sent by USPS) ,then it is $5 plus PST/GST or HST. If the broker/shipper is UPS, then brokerage is an arm and a leg.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

dont know if itll help you-
but i got some allparts necks from the states recently, shipped usps- no brokerage, no customs fees or taxes, nothing-
that was on 3 seperate orders - no extra fees.
got them from here
http://www.guitarpartsresource.com/guitar_index.htm
maybe i was lucky, but 2 packages came from stew mac in the states without extra cost, as did 2 directly from allparts and a pair of guitars from hawaii.
i was really freaked out about it, as i bought a $40 guitar from chicago 6 months ago and got dinged $60 for it at the border, but it shipped fedex-
usps seems a good way to go-


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol- yes guitarpartscanada-
they did come thru for me, but it took months
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=13085&highlight=guitarpartscanada


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've had alot of stuff come through the mail via usps in the last few months and never been charged once for anything.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> not to have to pay the insane duty fees realy.


It really depends on who they ship with.

If it's USPS I never get dinged with any CODs.

I buy lots of stuff from the US.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I buy a lot of guitar parts from the states (& Canada). First rule is never ship anything UPS. That's where the insane brokerage fees come into play.
Ship everything USPS.
Usually my packages are never even stopped at customs. Bigger items like whole guitars, LP set neck bodies, and some bodies do get stopped. Charge is always between $5 and about $14 depending on value. I've never had a neck stopped yet.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

SO far only Warmoth makes what i need... Allpart does'nt have any good choices in neck. Guess it's warmoth. my Frankenstrat needs an arm..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> SO far only Warmoth makes what i need... Allpart does'nt have any good choices in neck. Guess it's warmoth. my Frankenstrat needs an arm..


You might want to consider E-bay.

I've bought most of my guitar parts there and have had pretty much 100% good results.

The only item I was unsatisfied with was a FR bridge which turned out to be a single locking type (crap), and the seller promptly refunded the money upon receipt of the returned item.

I have a Mighty Mite Tele neck that is very nice. Cost me much less than a Warmoth.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Milkman said:


> You might want to consider E-bay.
> 
> I've bought most of my guitar parts there and have had pretty much 100% good results.
> 
> ...


thing is, i'm looking for something VERY specific..and ebay as nothing. Mighty Might does'nt even answer my query after 2 emails this week.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

al3d said:


> shipping is only 22$..the the duty or brokerage I'm afraid of


According to Warmoth's site shipping and brokerage to Canada is $46.85....doesn't seem unreasonable given the quality and specific requirements you want......of course the local gov't will charge tax on that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> thing is, i'm looking for something VERY specific..and ebay as nothing. Mighty Might does'nt even answer my query after 2 emails this week.


That's cool. I generally start out with very specific components in mind and make comprimises as opportunities present themselves.

I've never bought directly from Mighty Mite but I've bought a few of their parts from other sellers and they're good for the price.

No excuse for a manufacturer not to respond to customer inquiries.

E-mail the tech support at EMG and you get a straight answer with wiring diagrams if you need them within 24 hours and they only have one guy doing it. That's the way it should be.


:banana:Good luck


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

al3d said:


> thing is, i'm looking for something VERY specific..and ebay as nothing. Mighty Might does'nt even answer my query after 2 emails this week.


Over at the mighty mite forum, that is a constant complaint that you can't get ahold of anyone at Mighty Mite. They don't reply to emails etc.

Here's a buddy of mine, his name is Mark. http://mjwcustoms.4t.com/index.html

He is in the states but he is a mighty mite dealer and a really great guy. Get ahold of him and tell him what you're looking for etc. His shipping is really reasonable and he will mail. Tell him Brent told you to contact him.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mighty Mite body and neck.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Over at the mighty mite forum, that is a constant complaint that you can't get ahold of anyone at Mighty Mite. They don't reply to emails etc.
> 
> Here's a buddy of mine, his name is Mark. http://mjwcustoms.4t.com/index.html
> 
> He is in the states but he is a mighty mite dealer and a really great guy. Get ahold of him and tell him what you're looking for etc. His shipping is really reasonable and he will mail. Tell him Brent told you to contact him.



ok...found a second email that's working. THanks for the tip brent.


----------



## eVITAERC (Apr 6, 2008)

Another maker you should check-out is USACG (USA Custom Guitars). Owner Tommy used to work for Warmoth but eventually got fed-up and started his own shop. Nowadays they seem to be very popular with the boutique nuts at Thegearpage. Over there Tommy is often recommended for his speedy replies as well as friendly demeanor on the phone. They're also known to be willing to build you anything you want, unlike Warmoth where you're usually stuck with a few set options. They're at http://www.usacustomguitars.com/index.html.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i've cheked them..but they don't do fender autorised replacement neck. the headstock is different enough to be weird.



eVITAERC said:


> Another maker you should check-out is USACG (USA Custom Guitars). Owner Tommy used to work for Warmoth but eventually got fed-up and started his own shop. Nowadays they seem to be very popular with the boutique nuts at Thegearpage. Over there Tommy is often recommended for his speedy replies as well as friendly demeanor on the phone. They're also known to be willing to build you anything you want, unlike Warmoth where you're usually stuck with a few set options. They're at http://www.usacustomguitars.com/index.html.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...my search as ended. i was trying to find a neck that's to damn expensive, so made a concession. i wanted no dark inlay in the back of the neck but that makes the neck WAY over price for me. so took one with an inlay for my frankenstrat, but the birdeye maple is GEORGOUS.. 130$ on ebay instead of the 195$ from mighty mite..for the same neck..

now the long wait to get it from Florida


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

al3d said:


> now the long wait to get it from Florida


Good that you found something. It's just disappointing that we have to go outside of Canada way too much for this stuff.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Good that you found something. It's just disappointing that we have to go outside of Canada way too much for this stuff.


yeah..that's is just weird. i had to go to the US to buy all my stuff lately. ordered 2 MXR pedals from the US, both, the carbon copy and flanger were outa stock and back oreder for months in Quebec, and they both were stock in the US. paid 320$ shipped here, and in Quebec they were 159$ more. same with the floyd rose. bought an original floyd for 179$ in the US. cheapest was at steve in Mtl, not stock, it had to be ordered and it was freaking huigh..379$.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

al3d said:


> as the title said..i've been trying to find a place in CANADA that sells replacement necks..and no luck so far. only place i found realy was LA Music in BC.but they have like 2 models.
> 
> I'm looking for an all birdeye maple neck..with bottom tross rod so i don't have that strat style darker wood inler at the back of the neck
> 
> thanks for your help guys


Maybe La Croisetiere at Montreal!
http://canada411.yellowpages.ca/bus...er-En-Guitare-Basse/377025.html?adid=01406700
He is a authorized luthier for Fender!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

corailz said:


> Maybe La Croisetiere at Montreal!
> http://canada411.yellowpages.ca/bus...er-En-Guitare-Basse/377025.html?adid=01406700
> He is a authorized luthier for Fender!!!


yeah.but a luthier will charge well over 600$ usually for a neck


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

You could probably get one of your local guitar shops to order it for you...


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

So, is the neck you're getting a Mighty Mite? I bought a plain-Jane MM neck on eBay for a guitar I built. It cost me $69 USF and it is a very nice neck-no set-up was required at all, so I think you will probably be happy with the one you are getting. Good luck!
-Mikey


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Spikezone said:


> So, is the neck you're getting a Mighty Mite? I bought a plain-Jane MM neck on eBay for a guitar I built. It cost me $69 USF and it is a very nice neck-no set-up was required at all, so I think you will probably be happy with the one you are getting. Good luck!
> -Mikey


yes, i got a MM on ebay from a store in Florida. nice service so far, 150$ shipped. and it's an all maple in nice birdeye


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

You'll have to show us pics when it comes in...
-Mikey


----------



## gtech (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.pickersparts.com/khxc/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=catshow&ref=neck_fender

I don't know if it was mentioned, but for someone looking for a real Fender neck, they look good.

And for cheaper ones too

http://www.pickersparts.com/khxc/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=catshow&ref=neck_economy


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

this is the neck i bought. Nice birdeye maple.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I believe at least a couple of members of this forum are Allparts dealers. I got my Allparts TMO fat from one of them. Allparts makes the best replacement neck for Fender guitars for the buck, in my opinion. Best of luck with your Mighty Mite.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't know if these guys can help, sure they could make one but might be alot. www.12fret.com Its a shame that Canadian makers of products do not seem to catch on , I remember in the late 70's a guy was making necks Flamed, birds eye 200$ great necks , no body bought any he quit making em. The people at from Hank to Hendrix would make a person one. If you ever need another one , one thats made in Canada.


----------



## gtech (Aug 20, 2008)

Godin Guitars (Lasido) were also making some very good necks back then. I bought one of their Strat neck for my really first build. Very good quality.

They were so good they became Fender approved as a replacement neck. 

Then they started building their own guitars, etc... Their do not sell parts anymore.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

gtech said:


> Godin Guitars (Lasido) were also making some very good necks back then. I bought one of their Strat neck for my really first build. Very good quality.
> 
> They were so good they became Fender approved as a replacement neck.
> 
> Then they started building their own guitars, etc... Their do not sell parts anymore.


Yes..i got loads of body from Guitabec in the days myself..Kramer, Fender, Jackson, you name it. Weird that they stopped producing parts, there's more money in making parts then in fully assembled guitars. But even Godin is now buying a LOTS of it's part in Asia anyway.


----------



## gtech (Aug 20, 2008)

That's why...

*Godin started out making electric guitar parts for American companies, but when some of his customers went bankrupt in the late 1970s LaSiDo came close to ruin. The banks called in loans and Godin had to sell all of his assets, including personal, in order to survive. He dropped the sub-contracting business and reorganized in 1980 as a dedicated guitar-making enterprise.*

from http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/LaSiDo-Inc-Company-History.html


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

gtech said:


> That's why...
> 
> *Godin started out making electric guitar parts for American companies, but when some of his customers went bankrupt in the late 1970s LaSiDo came close to ruin. The banks called in loans and Godin had to sell all of his assets, including personal, in order to survive. He dropped the sub-contracting business and reorganized in 1980 as a dedicated guitar-making enterprise.*
> 
> from http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/LaSiDo-Inc-Company-History.html


I know all about that. What i met is they should have continued making replacement part as well..they were of incredible qualitu.


----------



## gtech (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh... ok. Yes, indeed, I also wish they would still sell parts. They were really good necks.


----------

